# Security Cameras and setups



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I know the section is titled security/guns, b ut what about other forms of security? like security cameras/etc.?
I have Reolink camera's a 410 and 420 ptz, 5mp 4x optical zoom, and have to say I love the camera, it works pretty great, although in Michigan it does get pretty cold sometimes and during those times it does freeze and sometimes will not focus, as its internals evidently seize up, but once it is focused, it stays focused and is fine, its night vision is really good honestly, rated at like 190 ft or something ust as is, but some things i do not like are its IR is in the 850 range, which means you can see with your naked eye the red glow of the ir leds, were 940nm you cannot really.
another aspect that disappoints me is the NVR software, it works but has numerous quirks, like when you go into the movement of the camera it defaults every time to move it 32 pixels for speed, so to have decent control you have to lower it each time down to like 6-7, if you dont the camera just moves too fast to control, and when viewing the past footage, it will sometimes skip time, like if you pause it at 12:03:45 and hit play it may skip to 01:23:24 /etc. you can then go back of course but it is annoying especially if you are not paying attention....and you can use 3rd party software, and not use their NVR at all.
but anyways, what does anyone else out there use? anything?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have game cameras set up at my gates. Nothing fancy, but if something goes missing I will have pictures and license plate numbers.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got cheaper Cameras and Motion Lights and Locks. All have been working well.

Had too much going on around here and had to do something.

big rockpile


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

alot of people use game cameras as cheap security I have heard, but to me there is always the issue of people just taking the camera,isnt there? which models do you use do you mind me asking, and what do you think of it specifically?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a few off brand PTZ zoom bullet cameras that I bought from China for outside and a two YI cameras for inside. I use Blue Iris for the outside cameras. I am happy with both.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I've been thinking of using blue iris and setting up a separate system as a nvr, but i have the reolink nvr already and its POE so would also need a injector.. i like the blue iris software from what i have seen of it so far though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When you use the game cameras you mount them high so the adverage crook isn't going to be able to reach them. You can also buy lock boxes for them which bolt of heavy screw in then place the camera and lock it. Recently I saw lockable cables for the game cams.

The cables are not cheap either.






















Mostly you just keep them high and disguised so the lazy crooks can't get to them.


 Al


----------



## Ben10 (Feb 20, 2017)

I use milestone software for my recordings. I have a camera on my drive way and a new 180 camera on the back of the house. I've had no luck with any game cameras. When I go look it shows very little to nothing and I know stuff did happen. Any good brands for that kinda thing?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would go 1080p , I have a 720 camera and it is a little lacking in resolution 

POE power over Ethernet is the way to go unless you have a lot of outlets near wear you plan to place cameras 

one thing I have been thinking about it IR lighting for around out building where I have power but not wanting to run cable for a camera and can be just out of wifi range I can see the overhead and utility doors and only window from points on the house durring the day , but at night they are just out of good coverage of the IR of the camera.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I have to say, I like the reolink 423. it isn't the worlds best camera but its great. 195ft ir. and POE, as well as 5 MP, resolution is 3072x1728, that is, 2.5X the resolution of 1080p Full HD, and even 1.4X the resolution of 1440p Super HD. It is regrettably only 4x resolution optically, but that is really pretty good., and that 195ft ir is real. you can see a lot farther is you for instance get a ir floodlight, you can even buy a solar powered one, they work great. but 195ft is 2/3rds of a football field in total darkness.
I have some minor complaints about it, things like I don;t like 850nm ir, because you can see little red dots where the leds are for illuminating and that shows where your camera is. you cannot really see them except when you are looking right at it and it is facing your specific direction, and well you cant see it 195ft out thats for sure, but i dont like it. I covered my ir leds up with aluminum tape, and use solar illumination 850nm IR flood lights. (They cost like $20) I also have issues with the software, none of it is critical, but some of ti is annoying. the Pan Tilt zoom is nice, cameras stuck looking just in one direction are eh eh...and you can program a path for it, unfortunately one of the problem with the software is for some retarded reason on your program path you can;t have it go left and then right to a spot and back and forth....if you tell it to, it will spins all the way around to the left, even if you want it to move 2 degrees to the right....they need to fix that and other minor crap. The low end dvr only allows one sata drive, but you can get like 10 gb hard drives now, which can literally save 24/7 full definition coverage for like over a year seriously..... and the camera only costs like $250. so far mine has worked tirelessly for 2 years and counting. no hardware problems at all.

heres the link: https://reolink.com/product/rlc-423/

p.s. I also removed the reollink logo, no use allowing whoever to know specifically what camera you have and therefor possibly some of its specifics or exploits right?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you want to spot peoples cameras at night get out your cell phone the IR lights up in photos , so the dim red isn't a huge concern.

it sounds like a nice camera I will look into those.

the limitations on hard drive is probably more on the NVR's capability than the drives 500GB sata drives are 20 dollars now and 119 gets you 4TB


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

The nvr allows you to use the full size of the drive, and you can easily swap them, they are just regular sata drives. (I swapped out the one for a 4TB so it isn't limiting it.) the base nvr's comes with 1-2 TB space, but you can get 6 TB HD's for $117. if you bock the IR leds with tape and use a external illumination/flood light, you cannot see the camera with your cell phone either. you will see the floodlight though of course.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Western-Digi...l/9022241306?iid=264023990907&chn=ps&thm=1000


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I went out today and replaced the batteries in the cameras at my front and back gate. And deleted all of the pictures of mule deer, elk, horses, mules, coyotes, dogs, neighbors driving by, jackrabbits, and a hazy image my wife says is a ghost. All ready for another two weeks of pictures.

Now, I am not saying I believe in ghosts. But, I have over six hundred crystal clear pictures of deer, horses, and all above mentioned critters. And one hazy human like image passing in front of the camera. Just saying.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> And one hazy human like image passing in front of the camera. Just saying.


Post one here.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Post one here.


I hate to admit this, but I don't know how.


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

I do not have the money to purchase a nice or even cheap security camera set for my home so I went on Amazon and bought an "ADT" security sign and put it in my yard. Best way to trick people.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> I hate to admit this, but I don't know how.


If it's saved on your computer, open the "reply" window and click on "upload a file" then find the file and click "open". 

If you're on a phone, I have no clue either. 
I imagine it would have to be loaded to a picture hosting site and then a link to that site posted here.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

We bought the Amazon Blink cameras for our place, when we are away, for any reason. 
I get a Beep, when the cameras are activated. They aren't in "real time" and that seems to be a problem for some, but it is about one minute slower than actual time. No problem for us.
I like them, they do show well what is going on when they are activated, and if I choose to, I can watch in real time a video of what is happening, if I think there is a problem here, when I am away. 
No, they won't stop a thief, but at least I will know who to start looking for, if my stuff comes up missing.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If it's saved on your computer, open the "reply" window and click on "upload a file" then find the file and click "open".
> 
> If you're on a phone, I have no clue either.
> I imagine it would have to be loaded to a picture hosting site and then a link to that site posted here.


I send myself the pic, to my email, then download it to my PC, then I can upload it to the site, when asked what file I want to upload. that is how I do my phone to pc uploads. 
I guess if you know how, you can bypass the pc, by sending it to your email, opening the email and then after that go to the site you want to download it too, and copy and paste it there. Not sure that would work, may want to try that so we can see your "ghostly" pic. lol


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If it's saved on your computer, open the "reply" window and click on "upload a file" then find the file and click "open".
> 
> If you're on a phone, I have no clue either.
> I imagine it would have to be loaded to a picture hosting site and then a link to that site posted here.


if you are on your phone, select "upload file" your gallery will come up, and just select the pic that you want to upload.

then just submit


----------

